# 8's in door pods!!



## thormxkid (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a quick question i have fiberglass doors pods housing jl 8zrs. I will be using them as a midbass playing 63-300hz most likely. Just wondering witch would be my better option as far as getting the most kick outta my mids...

A- sealed door pods (possibly add polyfill)?

or 

B- vented into the door


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say sealed if you can get enough airspace. If not, IB in the door should work good also!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

How much airspace can you get in those sealed enclosures? JL recommends .75 cf, so if you can't get close to that might as well go IB.


----------



## albocruz210 (Feb 25, 2010)

ever messed with 8w3v3's?


----------



## coefamily (Sep 24, 2009)

Sealing the doors will be easier


----------



## BrokenBC (Aug 12, 2007)

you'll prolly get more airspace by going IB in the door but trying to keep the door from rattling is going to be nearly impossible. Door pods take longer to build but I think they are worth it in the long run.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the best thing to do would be to model them in WinISD or a similar program. Play around with the volume numbers and see what looks the best. I always used 1234 ft^3 to simulate IB. I feel that's the only way you're going to be able to tell for sure before you actually build them. I know I've gone through all that work with sealed fiberglass kicks only to find out I should've done IB.


----------



## thormxkid (Mar 30, 2009)

there done and id did pods vented into the door..and no rattles


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

haha good deal.


----------

